# KYT: Hadrian



## Sinkhead (Jan 21, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Hadrian!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]Harsky
JPH
mercluke
Taras
Samutz
Icarus
pkprostudio
Warcueid
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
wii_will_rule
Szyslak
Westside
Nero
CockroachMan
sonicslasher
xcalibur
jacob33301
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
[title: Past sessions]Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want a KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## Jax (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Why are you the worst mod?
2. Bidoofs or Mudkips?
3. How is it to be on the podcast staff?
4. What do you think of BoneMonkey
5. What happened to the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> 1. Why are you the worst mod?
> 2. Bidoofs or Mudkips?
> 3. How is it to be on the podcast staff?
> 4. What do you think of BoneMonkey
> 5. What happened to the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man?




1. Because everyone else is better than me at modding.
2. Bidoofs as mudkips are gayer than Liberace in a dress, wearing make up rimming many men in a row.
3. Its like MAGIC! Everyone treats me with the up most respect and treats me like a king among men.
4. I have a love/hate relation, sometimes I love him and then I read another post and I hate the guy. There is someone else worse here but I won't go into that, its my problem.
5. I felt that Johnny Cash flipping the bird suited someone like me better. Pufty will be back though.


----------



## Westside (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Why are you the worst mod?
2. Would you like to see Jessica Alba naked?
3. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
4. You play any fighting games?  If so, which one?
5. Borat do you like?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> 1. Why are you the worst mod?
> 2. Would you like to see Jessica Alba naked?
> 3. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
> 4. You play any fighting games?Â If so, which one?
> 5. Borat do you like?



1. See the answer above your post.
2. I don't really find her attractive so no, but I liked the thread.
3. That is hard...Bolton as he had the good sense to not keep fucking coming back all the damn time.
4. Mostly Beats of Rage mods, I also love the Capcom superhero stuff they did in the 90's like SNK Vs Capcom, Punisher etc. King of Fighters is great too.
5. Meh, take him or leave him really. Ali G I don't like though.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 21, 2008)

i. If you had to choose to be on the podcast staff or the forum staff (not both), which one would you choose?
ii. Cute, no?

That's all... For now.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> i. If you had to choose to be on the podcast staff or the forum staff (not both), which one would you choose?
> ii. Cute, no?
> 
> That's all... For now.



i. Podcast, I don't know if you've noticed but I love to bitch and moan about stuff, plus lagman has a cute laugh so I would miss hearing it.
ii. Aww! When its Spring I'm gonna kidnap me some.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does your name have anything to do with the Hadron Collider?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 21 2008 said:


> Does your name have anything to do with the Hadron Collider?


I am Hadrian aka...Hadrian, so no. I think my parents got it from the Roman fella.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 21, 2008)

1. Could you tell us about your experience with french prostitutes?
2. Gayest game on the DS?
3. Most shameful game you ever played?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 22, 2008)

1. Would you rather take a shower with red water or green water?
2. How does it feel to be the one answering weird questions now?
3. What car do you drive?
4. Favourite sport?
5. Pick an element from the periodic table of the elements.
6. Caramel or fudge.
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Oh, and favourite game of all time, like ever.


----------



## Spikey (Jan 22, 2008)

1. Any clue on what we might do for the next Tempcast?
2. Have you seen lagman around lately?
3. Any idea on whether lagman has received his GH3 yet?
4. Any idea about if lagman connected his Wii to the net to accept my Pokemon Snap gift to him?
5. Do questions about lagman turn you on?
6. How much?
7. Explain.
8. If you had to choose between being able to drink alcohol or having sex with lagman just once, which would you choose and why?
9. Are my questions inappropriate?
10. Think anyone cares about the Tempcast?
11. Let me rephrase that: How many people do you think would care if there suddenly were no more episodes of the Tempcast?
12. Do you mind me asking so many questions?
13. Can you tell that I'm bored?
14. Trade?
16. Did you notice?
17. Was it because of answering?
18. OIC
19. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. I guess I'm done asking questions and then trgh!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 22, 2008)

1. I stalked you, you stalked me, should we now stalk lag or Spikey?
2. I love your articles, you really know and love video games and above all, you like to share your knowledge, would you let me help you writing them some time?
3. I know more about videogames than you?
4. You also know a lot about music, do you like the song Bubbly?, does it make you wrinkle your nose?
5. Hatedrian or hrthdrian?
6. Are you still in La Paz?, if so, would you get me a Salteña, pleeeeeeeease?
7. Do you look forward to the next Hadrian & VVoltz show?
7. Am I asking too much?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 22, 2008)

1- Did you know that your sig is misleading? I thought it was a download link but it was just a petition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2- Hadrian or Gaydrian? 
3- Don't you think you should be b& for your avatar?
4- Will you marry mthrnite and adopt me? 
5- Will you ever come to the statestide?
6- VVoltz or Anti-VVoltz?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 22, 2008)

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

That is all for now....


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll be back tomorrow, Haddy, DON'T WORRYZ0RZ!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 22, 2008)

CockroachMan said:


> 1. Could you tell us about your experience with french prostitutes?
> 2. Gayest game on the DS?
> 3. Most shameful game you ever played?



1. It was a cool October evening, the ground was frosted but beautiful and ahead of me standing outside of a phone box was a red haired skank who could suck harder than a vampire who has been trapped in an cellar and the only sustenance he has is a singular corpse he has been feeding off for two years. Anyway, I asked her how much would she charge and she said "I need about three fiddy" and we did stuff in the phone box. The next morning I went to the clinic and got a course of antibiotics for whatever she gave me (she had sores on her lips so you know, just being careful. The End.
2. I was gonna say Tingle but that dude got all the girls in that game...WWE Vs Smackdown. So gay.
3. ET on the 2600. "Oh look I'm falling through holes...still falling through holes...ok sod this I'm playing River Raid instead".



DarkAura said:


> 1. Would you rather take a shower with red water or green water?
> 2. How does it feel to be the one answering weird questions now?
> 3. What car do you drive?
> 4. Favourite sport?
> ...



1. Red. 
2. I feel ashamed.
3. The only thing I drive is you lot crazy. I did have a motorbike once though.
4. Snooker.
5. Pd
6. Caramel, fudge can be so misleading.
7.  :'( 
8. H.E.R.O.



SpikeyNDS said:


> 1. Any clue on what we might do for the next Tempcast?
> 2. Have you seen lagman around lately?
> 3. Any idea on whether lagman has received his GH3 yet?
> 4. Any idea about if lagman connected his Wii to the net to accept my Pokemon Snap gift to him?
> ...



1. The Hadrian & VVoltz Show.
2. I saw him last week, he said he loved me more because you don't know the words to all of the Beatles songs.
3. Why do you think we don't see much of him?
4. Face it, he's ignoring you! He has grown tired of you and seeks older men.
5. As much as they do you.
6. Eight.
7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. Alcohol then I can pretend to have sex with him and VVoltz. Plus I doubt he'll be as good as in my fantasies, best to just imagine. Hey Ubisoft new game idea!! Imagine Lagman, naked.
9. Yes but I'll get my revenge.
10. The cool people do, the others prefer Gamefaqs.
11. 43.
12. I'm indifferent.
13. Can you tell that I'm board?
14. Swap?
A16. I did notice the notice and then I noticed that it wasn't worth noticing at all. Did you notice?
17. My baby smells of lemon wipes.
18.  Organization of the Islamic Conference? Order of the Imitation of Christ? T2UL8er.
19. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20. We're replacing you with JPH.



VVoltz said:


> 1. I stalked you, you stalked me, should we now stalk lag or Spikey?
> 2. I love your articles, you really know and love video games and above all, you like to share your knowledge, would you let me help you writing them some time?
> 3. I know more about videogames than you?
> 4. You also know a lot about music, do you like the song Bubbly?, does it make you wrinkle your nose?
> ...



1. I think AceGunman is next.
2. Yes but only while you cup one of my bum cheeks.
3. I doubt it.
4. Not really and no.
5. Hrthdrian.
6. No I'm somehwhere else, stalking a certain gunman but I can send you one from Potosí.
7. Yes, I think we should do one LIVE!
7. Not as much as Mr NDS, I need more dammit!



Icarus said:


> 1- Did you know that your sig is misleading? I thought it was a download link but it was just a petition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. No not really.
2. Hadrian, Gaydrian is annoying me keeps singing about mthrnite.
3. There are worse out there.
4. Mthrnite is too large for me in the pants so I won't marry him and further more I already have one kid.
5. One day but Japan and Canada are first.
6. Anti-VVoltz pisses me off, I'm gonna send my evil conjoined triplet after him.



WeaponXxX said:


> 1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?
> 
> 2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?
> 
> ...



1. You are cruel  :'(  but I guess I'll choose the SNES, unless the PC is an option.
2. H.E.R.O
3. Ristar, awesome headbutter.
4. Cats.
5. The goop, too many Plankton have died because of soylent green.
6. An unchained Chomp, then I can go on a rampage killing and destroying things in my way that I dislike and also keep people up all night with my incessant barking.



			
				[M said:
			
		

> artin,Jan 22 2008, 04:32 AM]I'll be back tomorrow, Haddy, DON'T WORRYZ0RZ!!!








  That too far away.


----------



## Little (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay let's see......

1) Are there any questions you particularly want to be asked?

2) Do you like chocolate?

3) 97% of people agree that goat's look like sheep. Do you agree?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Jan 22 2008 said:


> Okay let's see......
> 
> 1) Are there any questions you particularly want to be asked?
> 
> ...



1. As long as they are not about my sexuality or the way I wear my hat then anything goes.
2. Yes but because of moobies I don't each much lately.
3. Wow thats speciest!


----------



## redact (Jan 24, 2008)

1. who would you turn gay for?
2. how do you wear your hat?
3. whats better crimson room or fancy pants adventure 2


----------



## redact (Jan 24, 2008)

dammit, double posted


----------



## dakeyras (Jan 24, 2008)

High heels or stockings?


----------



## Orc (Jan 24, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> 1. who would you turn gay for?
> 2. how do you wear your hat?
> 3. whats better crimson room or fancy pants adventure 2
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 24, 2008)

1. coin goats or frat owls?
2. Anonymous or CoS?
3. your mom.....


----------

